# buzzing noise when accelerator pedal is depressed on startup



## dklauk (Nov 17, 2008)

Have a 1994 altima that now won't start. Here is the sequence of events...

1. car started normally then immediately shut off upon depressing accelerator pedal.

2. restarted car, then it died again upon depressing accelerator pedal.

3. restarted car, then allowed to idle; shut off in 5 secs. by itself.

4. restarted car, placed in Reverse, and it limped backwards, then died.

5. cannot restart car now.

6. buzzing sound comes from line pressure solenoid valve in A/T when key is in "on" position and accelerator is depressed.

7. buzzing sound gets quieter as saccelerator pedal is dperessed further.

8. car does not start.

Testing done so far...

1. engine is getting spark as it starts using starting fluid spay in air intake.

2. removed A/T pan and noted that is it the line pressure solenoid valve that appears to be making the noise much like an electrical buzzer.

3. tested throttle position sensor for varying voltage when moving accelerator cam. Test: OK

4. tested line pressure solenoid valve for resistance shown in mfg. spec. test: OK

5. tested all A/T valve body valves for correct resistance (Ohms). Test: OK.

6. tested continuity between the A/T valves and the A/T controller. Test: OK.

Parts Replaced...

1. Solenoid vavles.

2. A/T controller.

3. ECM.

Thanks for any thoughts on this!


----------

